# Which Newspaper do you read?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This should start at 0.59


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t read any

I listen to the news on Tv

Haven’t read a newspaper in years

When we go away as once upon a time we did

No newspapers, no Tv,

Complete absence from the world

Bliss , we were on holiday, just the two of us, a chance to leave the world behind for a while

Sandra


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Online.
Sky news; BBC news; Guardian news which we both pay for.
Spanish: El Pais in English.
Bill


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bc109 said:


> Online.
> Sky news; BBC news; *Guardian *news which we both pay for.
> Spanish: El Pais in English.
> Bill


 ?
The people who think they aught to run the country :grin2:


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

@JanHank......

Oooooooh..... I dare not reply !
Bill
:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All 'newspapers' are yesterdays news tainted with the editors views.

We stopped taking any newspaper 56 years ago when we began a mortgage. 

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Lockdown has meant that we don't walk to the local shop and get a newspaper. Lighting the woodburner is getting quite difficult. :frown2:

Gordon


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> I don't read any
> 
> I listen to the news on Tv
> 
> ...


Not very practical when touring in present times when travel restrictions are changing daily.

Ignorance of the law is no excuse, and could be expensive in fines.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Poor a bit of petrol on it Gordon :grin2:

I had a bonfire a couple of weeks ago, I needed to burn some old clothes so tipped about a table spoon of petrol on the clothes and the threw them onto the fire 
I loved that woosh sound. I had a huge log, the remains of a tree trunk, it was pretty rotten, but also very damp so I tipped a bit of petrol on the top and let it sink into the wood before tipping it onto the fire, took all night for it to burn, but it´s completely gawn.

Thats got nowt to do with newspapers, but as the only ones I have had for many many years are the free ones and I can´t read them either I thought I would throw that in (no petrol involved):laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> All 'newspapers' are yesterdays news tainted with the editors views.
> 
> *We stopped taking any newspaper 56 years ago* when we began a mortgage.
> 
> Ray.


Ah, so that explains some of your views in posts!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Not very practical when touring in present times when travel restrictions are changing daily.
> 
> Ignorance of the law is no excuse, and could be expensive in fines.
> 
> Geoff


I think the TV or radio will give all the information she needs there Geoff.

Me, I live in complete ignorance of anything.>


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I think the TV or radio will give all the information she needs there Geoff.
> 
> Me, I live in complete ignorance of anything.>


I said when touring.

Connection to Radio/ TV - I do not know frequencies in France/Germany ec.? Language problems?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I said when touring.
> 
> Connection to Radio/ TV - I do not know frequencies in France/Germany ec.? Language problems?


So their newspapers won´t help either, I don´t think English papers are available everywhere are they?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> So their newspapers won´t help either, I don´t think English papers are available everywhere are they?


Online Jan

Which decade and century are you in?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Online Jan
> 
> Which decade and century are you in?


News*paper* to me is a sheet of *paper* with news written on it :sad1:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, to light the fire or clean windows.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But they do contain some real news items...........................

https://lorenberg.blog/2018/08/02/d...other-example-that-proof-reading-may-be-dead/

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Because I have plenty of time I had a look to see when UK newspapers were first read online.

They were not about when Jim Hacker was PM in the 80is :grin2:

https://www.journalism.co.uk/news-features/the-online-journalism-timeline/s5/a51753/


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Once upon a time I used to be on the bonfire Organising Committee for the village school. My mind will never forget the night 30y ago when the official "fire starter" poured petrol on and then inserted his burning stick. There was a loud bang and suddenly he was wreathed in flames. :surprise:

Fortunately he was able to roll on the ground amidst loose earth and a couple of folk rushed to his aid. He returned home, changed his clothes and came back to tend the fire.

Thanks for the suggestion but NO I will not be pouring petrol on! :smile2:

Gordon

The amount of cardboard and paper in my recycling bin has dropped over the last couple of months. :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it’s possible that not reading newspapers or listening to news when travelling 

Is a problem

Except we have travelled 4 months every year, for many years with absolutely no problems, not even a speeding fine >

Except the hound from hell, but he is unlikely to travel again, he’s old and not that well, and I’m wondering if we will travel again

Like him we are old and not that well

And Covid restrictions seem non stop

When the hound from hell goes we just may look at cruising holidays as walking is a problem for both of us now 

Still thinking about a world cruise

Spend some of our kids inheritance 

Sandra


----------



## Trevor W (Sep 13, 2020)

JanHank said:


> Poor a bit of petrol on it Gordon :grin2:
> 
> I had a bonfire a couple of weeks ago, I needed to burn some old clothes so tipped about a table spoon of petrol on the clothes and the threw them onto the fire
> I loved that woosh sound. I had a huge log, the remains of a tree trunk, it was pretty rotten, but also very damp so I tipped a bit of petrol on the top and let it sink into the wood before tipping it onto the fire, took all night for it to burn, but it´s completely gawn.
> ...


Used to be a big fan of 'assisting' bonfires with petrol when I was a silly youth. 
Found out the hard way that the newfangled lead-free had a much higher 'whoosh' factor than four star .. got away with singed hair but wasn't quite so daft after that.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

The Belfast Telegraph was a great broad sheet often used to help draw the coal fire to get it going, trick was to remove it before it also combusted from the middle outwards.

In (NI) you could get a degree in bonfire lighting. :- D

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Love it

From reading newspapers to petrol on bonfires

Now that’s why I remain a member ofMHF

They are all as mad as me

Some know it all, maybe, some know nothing, maybe 

But most of us know something about nothing

Or nothing about something 

And I’m just in love with you all

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Being the widow of the best fire lighter I have ever known, other than my Dad, I know what not to do with petrol. :grin2: and I do know not to be near before it catches light. Fear not I was in no danger.

Nobody has commented on my new Avatar.:frown2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Being the widow of the best fire lighter I have ever known, other than my Dad, I know what not to do with petrol. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png and I do know not to be near before it catches light. Fear not I was in no danger.
> 
> Nobody has commented on my new Avatar./images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png


Yes it's important to stand back from ignition.






Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I like your new avatar Jan.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't "take" newspapers any more I read them on line but majority of um are right wing propaganda rags even the old Guardian has change from people reading it who think they should be running the country to a readership of who are supporting those running the country.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

greygit said:


> even the old Guardian has change from people reading it who think they should be running the country to a readership of who are supporting those running the country.


That's definitely not how it reads to me!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> That's definitely not how it reads to me!


Perhaps you have not been reading it for forty odd years to see the change that has taken place. As I have said before, to not report something is a distortion of the truth......IMO.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

greygit said:


> Perhaps you have not been reading it for forty odd years to see the change that has taken place. As I have said before, to not report something is a distortion of the truth......IMO.


I have actually! But yes, I agree that not reporting is a distortion of the truth. However, not to the extent that it could be said to support those running the country - IMO.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> I have actually! But yes, I agree that not reporting is a distortion of the truth. However, not to the extent that it could be said to support those running the country - IMO.


It depends on your political viewpoint I suppose, as for me the Guardian joined in with the stitch up of JC and have very seldom reported anything anything that would show it was all a coup by the right-wing of the party. As for their support of Starmer ,who will be supporting the establishment , that is in my view supporting those running the country. :crying:


----------

